# Auto Answering Mode in Nokia N70



## bhutanesedude (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Can you suggest me we could enable or install Auto Answering Machine in N70, whichout help of Network provider? Do this N70 have any software which will be making my phone a Auto Answering Machine? Please do let me know if we can do it or not in N70.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes there are the software. Answering MAchine. Search getjar for it.

Total Recall is one such software
*www.killermobile.com/total_recall.html

Another one is Phone Pilot
*www.getjar.com/products/3555/PhonePilot

I use this;
Interactive Voice Call Master
*www.getjar.com/products/3477/InteractiveVoiceCallMaster

Hope this helps.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks QM, any more?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 8, 2007)

Well there are many more.. but I listed above the most compatible and widely used applications for symbian60 plateform.

There is one a little different from those given above 
SMS Answering Machine
*www.getjar.com/products/1983/SMSAnsweringMachine

SMS Answering Machine will take care of all your calls while you’re in a meeting or can`t answer the phone. Fill out individual customized short messages, and choose your answer count and your phone will become your own personal assistant.

AutoPilot is a good and handy softie too.
*www.getjar.com/products/1311/AutoPilot

Search getjar.com you will find lotsof programs for your purpose.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2007)

Get the sis version of answering machine... it rocks..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ Now I see, how you have that much post count. 

Well Here you can get Answering Machine
*downloads.zdnet.com/download.aspx?&scname=Applications+-+Psion-EPOC+-+Mobile&docid=246927

But if you want a real recommendation go for Interactive Voice Call Master., I used it, and liked it. Answering Machine isn't good. Its very basic a feature limited.


----------



## dreamzchm (Aug 10, 2007)

You can also use symbianware's smart answer.
You can find it on *www.symbianware.com


----------

